# Word of the Day - fantasize



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Definition: to imagine or daydream
_fantasize_ (third-person singular simple present _fantasizes_, present participle _fantasizing_, simple past and past participle _fantasized_). (intransitive)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess I _fantasize_ an awful lot but I call it daydreaming..it starts with thinking and then leads to wishful thinking!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 5, 2020)

I _fantasise_ about going to the cricket,an activity being denied to me this Summer.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 6, 2020)

We can fantasize about anything we can imagine because we are sentient beings....kinda nice hey


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

As an idealistic person, I fantasize about waking up to a new world where all of the human race strives for the welfare of each other.  In the words of John Lennon:
" You may say I'm a dreamer,
But I'm not the only one.
I hope some day you'll join us, 
And the world will be as one"​


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

On a hot or warm day would make me wonder what_ fan ta size_ to use.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 6, 2020)

In the world of fantasy,  meals are always fantastic with a  quiet  fantasia medley  of romatic tunes playing in the back round.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

The word and concept of _fantasizing_ seems to apply solely to _positive imaginings, _rather than including also the worrisome things, that we sometimes imagine might happen.

I also wonder if the word has a noun form, other than the _fantasies_ themselves, such as the act of fantasization. ? 

Well, that word did not pass the Spellchecker, so perhaps not!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaila said:


> The word and concept of _fantasizing_ seems to apply solely to _positive imaginings, _rather than including also the worrisome things, that we sometimes imagine might happen.
> 
> I also wonder if the word has a noun form, other than the _fantasies_ themselves, such as the act of fantasization. ?
> 
> Well, that word did not pass the Spellchecker, so perhaps not!


fantasization = putting a spin on reality to suit someone's personal agenda????


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

When life seems burdensome, I sometimes fantasize about asteroids bombarding us all into oblivion.  (Definitely NOT a positive spin!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Fantasizers, spend much of their life in a make-believe world, possibly having grown up with enabling supporting parents, who imagined they saw the fairies at the bottom of the garden too *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> fantasization = putting a spin on reality to suit someone's personal agenda????



Oh yes, that might be it!
Example:  They  fantasizated their school experience to have been far more eventful than it had actually been.  

Or perhaps, it has more to do with the SIZE of the fantasy... ?


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 6, 2020)

I fantasize that my panta-size won't grow while shut in.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I fantasize that my panta-size won't grow while shut in.


Very Punny, Ellen Marie!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 8, 2020)

I've never know anyone that did not use  fantasy to some degree.
It's great to see yourself as the head hog, doing all things with style.


However, folks in 'The Home,' are unable to escape from their fantasies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

I sometimes fantasize about floating among the clouds and looking down at nature and her beauty.


----------

